# Steam - Error



## newlozza (Nov 15, 2007)

Unable to connect to the Steam network. 'Offline Mode' is unavailable because there is no Steam login information stored on this computer.
You will not be able to use Steam until you can connect to the Steam network again. To check the status of the Steam network please visit http://steampowered.com/status.

How do I overcome this problem. Thanks for any help.ray:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF.

It sounds like you either haven't created a Steam account, or haven't told Steam to connect to it. When exactly do you receive this error?


----------



## newlozza (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you. I have previously had all Half Life games. Because I was having trouble with The Orange Box, I uninstalled all Steam and Sierra Half Life games, and started over by attempting to reinstall them all again. I seemed to successfully install Half Life, and Half Life 2. Half Life 2 Episode One will not install, and the error message occurs with Orange Box when I try and log onto an existing account, or go through creating a new account. The same error occurs with both of these options. In addition, Half Life plays, but dies after asking me to insert the CD. Half Life 2 does not show any form of life when I attempt to play it. In an earlier life, both of these games played without problems on this machine.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok, do a complete uninstall again and try this step.
1. Download Steam Via here http://www.steampowered.com/v/index.php?area=getsteamnow&cc=AU
2. Install that steam.
3. Log into your account.
If you log in continue to step 4. If not tell us.
4. Exit Steam and install a game (any game HL2 maybe)
5. After install is complete open steam and see if it logs in.
6. If it does update the game and decrypt.
7. Exit steam once more and install the rest. and follow the same steps as above..


----------



## KIDhl2 (Mar 9, 2007)

If you havent umimstalled steam yet...you could try deleting the client registry blob in the steam folder and restart steam.It will reload client info.Fixes a lot of these types of problems.

KID

Also,if you have already created another account for OB games,you wont be able to play these games on your existing account.The games are non-transferable :/


----------



## newlozza (Nov 15, 2007)

KID, Thank you. Saw remove .blob somewhere else. Did that with no noticeable benefit. Will try uninstall etc.


----------



## newlozza (Nov 15, 2007)

Karlos, Uninstalled. Downloaded SteamInstall.msi and installed it. During that process, got window "Steam Updating". Waited and waited. Finally got "ERROR Steam.exe (main exception): Unable to load library Steam.dll". Did not get to Step 3.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

That usually occurs when its unable to connect to a steam server when trying to update. Check your firewall settings make sure Steam is allowed.


----------



## newlozza (Nov 15, 2007)

Karlos, Disabled Norton 360 protection, ran Steaminstall.msi, got "Steam updating", then Error Steam.exe (main exception): Unable to load library Steam.dll". Norton protection still disabled.


----------



## newlozza (Nov 15, 2007)

Karlos, Crogramfiles/valve/steam allowed in my Norton 360. Enabled Norton Security and Transaction Security. Ran Steam.exe for the same error 201. So it's finding steam.dll but unable to connect online? (to register me? or what?)


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

No, Steam will check for the latest updates and update where necessary. The SteamInstall.msi is only a small portion of the entire steam program, the rest is d/l off the net once installed. 
Have you had Steam installed before?
If you havnt you are required to forward some ports. To do this i need your make and model of your Router/Modem.


----------



## newlozza (Nov 15, 2007)

Karlos, Billiton VOIP/802 ADSL2+ Router. BIPAC 7401 VGP, S?N 87A0406000535.

Yes, I have had Steam installed and running OK before. I thought I had uninstalled all before starting again, installing games all over?


----------



## bboyzahid (Dec 11, 2007)

SOLUTION to {"Steam updating", then Error Steam.exe (main exception): Unable to load library Steam.dll"}:
You have probably installed Counter Strike before you installed Steam(TM) or just messed up the files. To fix this, do the following:

1.Uninstall both Steam and Half Life/Counter Strike
2.Make sure all files are deleted. To check go to "Program Files" on your hard drive and if "Valve" or "Steam" is still there, delete them completely (Shift+Del).
3.Install Steam(TM)
4.Exit Steam
5.Install Half Life/Counter Strike
6.Find out how to activate your product again
7.Done!

Worked for me


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

If the above post doesn't work let us know. There is another computer my friend (Indoril Nerevar) had and no matter what he did or what I did it would not install the Steam.dll file, therefore neither Steam nor any Steam game would load.

No matter what fixes I tried it simply would not work.
I did eventually find a way of fixing it but i'll check to see if it is legit first...


----------



## newlozza (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you bboyzahid. Still no joy. Going back to Nov.16, and checking Firewall settings, Steam is allowed. However SteamInstall.msi is not included as an "allowed" programs. It 's not on the list. If I am trying to access internet with this program to get Steam downloaded and it is "not allowed" within my Norton Firewall, can this be the cause of the problem, i.e. can't download Steam.dll? If this is correct , I would appreciate assistance to include SteamInstall.msi in my Norton Firewall Protection Settings list.

I just ran SteamInstall.msi with the firewall off, for the same result - unable to download Steam.dll.


----------



## bboyzahid (Dec 11, 2007)

hi again,

well evrything seems to be working for me, if it still isnt getting through maybe you should change your anti-virus program to avg 7.5 and use the pre-installed firewall that comes with Windows XP Pro/Home SP2.

thats what i use and evrything runs perfectly.

PS:WhatService Pack do you have, SP1 or SP2?


----------



## Micdaddy868 (Jan 9, 2008)

ok so heres what I got. I tried to install it several times and everytime it gets to 26% and says "unable to open steamnew.exe for writing (errno" and gets cut off by the right edge of the window which I cannot expand. plz help I know almost nothing about computer gaming and I have bought 3 different games lately and none of them work. AAHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Micdaddy868 (Jan 9, 2008)

hello?


----------



## Micdaddy868 (Jan 9, 2008)

omg seriously guys i been waiting for 4 days!!!


----------



## KIDhl2 (Mar 9, 2007)

You should really start your own thread.Anyway,you could try following the steps outlined here:http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/the-orange-box-pc-help-209959.html


----------

